# Mods with just one cube?



## firefox109 (Apr 19, 2009)

Could you make a mod with just 1 3x3x3 rubik's storebought cube? if so,how because i would want to make one.


----------



## jason9000 (Apr 19, 2009)

There is very little that can really be done with just a cube. If you have filling (expoy or putty) or capping (plastic sheet) material, you can make a half-truncated cube, cuboctahedron, fisher cube, bump cube - any number of things. Almost any 3x3 mod is possible with enough filling material or plastic sheet and enough skill, but the ones I listed are good for beginners. 

With just a cube, you're probably limited to cutting up the stickers and restickering - a Rubenking mod, or a Pochman supercube, or some other sticker variant.


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2009)

8 1x1x1's.


----------



## OneKube (Apr 19, 2009)

fisher's cube


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 19, 2009)

Octagon Barrel


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 19, 2009)

Bandaged cube
Calendar cube
Super cube
Edit: these are all sticker mod


----------



## firefox109 (Apr 19, 2009)

How do you remove the rubik's cube stickers? also how do you make your own stickers?


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 19, 2009)

half truncated cube
truncated trajbers octahedron
3x3x2 fully functional (just 1 3x3x3 needed, really)
cuboctahedron
sticker mods
diamond cube
hexagonal dipyramid
truncated hexagonal dipyramid = diamond (not diamond cube)
edges only cube


choose one ;-)


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 19, 2009)

firefox109 said:


> How do you remove the rubik's cube stickers? also how do you make your own stickers?



Remove: Just pull them out with your fingernail or a knife.
Make: 



I usually get stickers from http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/virtualcubes/virtual_rubik_en.html.
It let you try out the virtual cube then you can print one out below that says "Faces of the cube" 
Then I use this tutorial for making stickers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgSPebJkFjY
*P.S: If you don't understand me, I'll make a thread of it. "IN PICTURES" lol*


----------



## MistArts (Apr 19, 2009)

Kickflip1993 said:


> half truncated cube
> truncated trajbers octahedron
> 3x3x2 fully functional (just 1 3x3x3 needed, really)
> cuboctahedron
> ...



Interesting... Only one?


----------



## firefox109 (Apr 19, 2009)

what other paint programs could you use?


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 19, 2009)

firefox109 said:


> what other paint programs could you use?



any kind of print program as long as you know the measurement of it


----------



## firefox109 (Apr 19, 2009)

how could i do it on the program "Paint"


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 19, 2009)

Kickflip1993 said:


> half truncated cube
> truncated trajbers octahedron
> 3x3x2 fully functional *(just 1 3x3x3 needed, really)*
> cuboctahedron
> ...



Go on....


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 19, 2009)

firefox109 said:


> how could i do it on the program "Paint"



I can't explain now but, google and youtube is your helper.


----------



## firefox109 (Apr 19, 2009)

i know how to change the size but how could i make multiple boxes/


----------



## pwndnoobcuber (Dec 5, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Octagon Barrel



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzYN7vLHym0
follow from there and sub to his channel, he is awesome


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 7, 2009)

someone should make a tutorial (if they havent) on how to do a lot of these mods. I love the idea of cube moding but all I've made thus far is a siamese 3x3 and a 3x3x4.

anyone know where to find this info? i've never even heard of half the mods you mentioned


----------



## retr0 (Dec 7, 2009)

You could make 8 1x1s (them mod those, thus having 1x1 tetrahedrons, dodecahedrons, rhombidodecahedrons, triacontahedrons, icosahedrons, hexagons etc) and an edges only cube


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 7, 2009)

1x2x3


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 7, 2009)

lmao... now i feel like a tard. oh yeah... already made my 1x1 xD

but how do i make a ff 3x3x2 with one cube?? sounds hard!


----------



## Parity (Dec 7, 2009)

dunpeal2064 said:


> someone should make a tutorial (if they havent) on how to do a lot of these mods. I love the idea of cube moding but all I've made thus far is a siamese 3x3 and a 3x3x4.
> 
> anyone know where to find this info? i've never even heard of half the mods you mentioned



How the 3x3x4?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 7, 2009)

its not ff i just glued another layer on top so it looks misaligned when solving


----------

